# Honey, Mustard, and Rosemary Pork Roast



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Some guys were having a discussion about a wild pig hunt and this recipe got mentioned. The person who provided the link uses it for his pork loin roasts and thought it might work real well with a boar roast. I might try making the sauce and trying it with some inexpensive pork steaks left over from the recent sausage session.

Honey, Mustard, and Rosemary Pork Roast

Brought my Rosemary plants in for the winter and have been having an itch to start cutting a few sprigs.


----------

